# Cramps after miscarriage?????



## greenbeing (Jun 25, 2003)

I believe I miscarried Saturday night, but I am still having some cramps--is that normal, or is there maybe something still in there??? I know the bleeding will proceed for a couple weeks, but I'm not sure about the cramps. Any insight???


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

Hi Greenbeing,
When I had my m/c I had some cramping afterwards. I went through it all natural as well. It takes your body time to heal and adjust to the changes that are going on. Things to look for are a foul smell heavy bleeding getting sick and unbariable pain, I would go to your midwife or dr then and they may want to check your hormone level to make sure they are going down. Maybe even a ultrasound to make sure there isnt anything in there. Drink lots of water. I wish you a lot of healing and please take care of yourself. Take care!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. I agree that some cramping is normal. Try and get some red Rasberry leaf tea, it is good for uterine health.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

greenbeing, I'm so sorry









I also agree that it's normal to have some cramping. You're body is contracting to pass the baby. Miscarriage is very unique to every woman. Some may have very little discomfort. Some may find the cramping very painful.

In most cases you can complete a miscarriage naturally without medical intervention. As christymama mentioned there are a few things to look for. If you're wetting more than one pad an hour, the cramping is more than you can talk through, high feaver and any other signs of infection. Again, most women don't end up needing further medical assistance, but you want to be in-tune with your body right now. Don't be afraid to call your midwife or doctor with any questions.

Make sure you're taking care of yourself. Keeping hydrated and resting often.

I wish you some peace.


----------



## adventuregirl (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi greenbeing,

I had cramps for a few days after my m/c, like a bad period at first and then slowly tapered off, consistent with the bleeding. Hope it is getting better and you are healing well.


----------

